# Savoy Beverages - Oshawa Ont bottle



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

my find from the weekend , found it at a small flea market south of North Bay Ontario which isn't anywhere near Oshawa but anyways was a guy there and he had a few bottles . 


actually haven't seen this exact bottle before so I don't know much about it , its the same Decagon /10 angles design of bottle that was used by many other bottlers , however some of the others are much more common to find , base has a "consumers glass " triangle and says reg 1926 and its in really good condition 


Savoy Beverages was located in Oshawa Ontario , which by the time this bottle would of been used was a booming factory/auto production city for GM , although likely still a lot smaller than it is today 
listed in book as  operating from  1937-1947


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

couldn't really find anything online about this bottle , there is someone on varagesale.com with one but he wants $50 for his , which is way more than I paid for mine 




https://www.varagesale.com/oshawa-w...tems-savoy-beverages-oshawa-10-sided-no-chips


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

there appears to have been many of these decagon bottles used in Canada , I have at least 5 others ( Belleville , Collingwood , Brantford , 2 Renfrew/Pembroke ) and know of a few others I don't have 

here is the JB ives Belleville , and 2 Renfrew Pembroke bottles


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

also is one from Brantford Ontario although its a bit taller than the others and 1 from Collingwood Ontario


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

there is also a couple I know of and have seen online/have pictures of but don't have yet ( also I saw one from New Brunswick as well but don't have a good pic of it )  

JW Anderson - Sarnia , Norton - Kitchener ( not a good pic but it does exist )


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

looking back at an old post from Canadacan , there is at least 2 from BC , an old English beverages from Victoria BC and a Nanaimo Bottling works


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2017)

there is also a plain 10 sided bottle that has no writing on it , that I have seen before 

looking thru my bottles I found 1 other 10 sided consumer glass bottle , not exactly the same design but very similar , for a sniders bottling co Kitchener


----------



## Bottle Don (Feb 13, 2017)

As indicated above there appears to be quite a number of similar 10 panel sided bottles as well as the same design with 8 sides and 12 sides. The ones I have are:
Savoy Beverages / Oshawa (10 panels)
Norton’s Drink / Kitchener (10 panels)
No Name (10 panels)
O. R. Perry / Renfrew & Pembroke (10 panels)
P.A. Jackson / Collingwood (10 panels)
J.B. Ives / Belleville (10 panels)
Renfrew Bott. Wks / Renfrew & Pembroke (10 panels)
Miller Beverages / Brantford 10 panels) (narrower & taller)
IBW / International Bottling works (8 panels) (I.B.W. in 4 panels) 
Punch / United Bottlers Limited (10 panels) (name horizontal above panels) 
Jersey Crème Company / Toronto (12 panels) (3 rings instead of squares above panels)


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2017)

Bottle Don said:


> As indicated above there appears to be quite a number of similar 10 panel sided bottles as well as the same design with 8 sides and 12 sides. The ones I have are:
> Savoy Beverages / Oshawa (10 panels)
> Norton’s Drink / Kitchener (10 panels)
> No Name (10 panels)
> ...




you seem to have a few of the bottles I have , I do have one of the Jersey Crème bottles but didn't post it cause it had 12 sides and not exactly the same as others but I agree it has a very similar design and from same time period as the others . 


the IBW / international bottling works would be from Port Arthur Ontario according to my book , do you have a picture of it so we could see what it looks like ? 

the Norton's drink bottle from Kitchener is fairly hard to find , I don't have one yet and haven't really seen any for sale  , if you could post a picture of it that be helpful 

have seen the Punch bottle before although I don't have one , found some pictures online of one


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2017)

its the 3rd bottle on the right in the picture I found online , it looks like this bottle was also originally from Toronto


----------



## Bottle Don (Feb 16, 2017)

Following are photos of

IBW                               Nortons Drinx (not Drink as per my earlier post) 

 

the no name                  Punch
 

Sorry, first time posting photos and I wasn't able to sort out how to rotate them


----------



## RCO (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm not sure how common or hard the find the IBW is as its from outside my area ( thunder bay )  and don't see many bottles from that part of Ontario  , the pic is a bit tough to see , but I can sort of make out the IBW design 

the Norton's drinx is very interesting as well , you can see its pretty much identical design to the Savoy 

do you collect a lot of embossed bottles ? what others do you have ? if you look thru some of my old posts you might see others you have or seen before , I've posted a lot of Ontario bottles to the site


----------



## Bottle Don (Feb 18, 2017)

I now largely collect Ontario embossed crown top bottles  (without ACL) and currently have about 200 different bottles so it is not really practical to list what I have. I expect most are fairly common.

I also have about 150 ACL bottles again pretty much all Ontario I think

In addition i have a few ink bottles and poisons

As you suggest i will take a look at your previous posts


----------



## RCO (Feb 19, 2017)

Bottle Don said:


> I now largely collect Ontario embossed crown top bottles  (without ACL) and currently have about 200 different bottles so it is not really practical to list what I have. I expect most are fairly common.
> 
> I also have about 150 ACL bottles again pretty much all Ontario I think
> 
> ...




that is a fairly large collection , some of the embossed bottles can be hard to find ,it depends how small the bottler was and years they operated 


I don't know how many embossed bottles I have , there is boxes in the garage overflowing , a lot are duplicates and coca cola bottles , where I live , Browns Beverages of Gravenhurst must of had a near monopoly cause that's pretty much all I find around here , they bottled coca cola , an orange drink and a ginger ale . it doesn't matter where I go or what places I check , I pretty much find the same stuff , other than the odd Toronto bottle now and then 

but I have a lot of bottles from other towns and cities that I've bought at antique stores and online , is how I've acquired most of them , the 20's - 40's era of embossed bottles and art deco would be my main area of collecting , although I have some acl's and a few older soda water bottles


----------

